# what makes goat's milk taste goaty?



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

this is something that has been seriously messing up my concentration skills.... I can't stop thinking about it.....

I'm thinking along the lines of a protein or enzyme... or is it bacteria?? it's heat sensitive (the faster the milk is cooled the less goaty it is) and possibly hormonal? (does in heat and does around bucks have goatier milk -- right?) I was just curious if anyone had any ideas? does it also get goatier with age? cheese, yoghurt, and old mik....

Miranda :whatgoat: 
p.s. sorry if that doesn't makes much sense... I was just kind of typing out my brain process.....


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

You guessed right. Keep your bucks away from does, when they urinate on themselves, the does' hormones go haywire.

When you milk, get the milk cold asap.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i have heard to keep buck away from doe 
but i have never had that problem
when i milk i take several things out with me
i take a bucket of hot antibacterial soapy water and a wash cloth
i take out a small stainless bucket
i take out a big plastic bucket
a glass jar
a metal coffee filter
what i do is put a little ice in the big plastic bucket
then i put the glass jar in with the metal coffee filter in the top 
i then pack ice around the glass jar
(coffee filter keeps ice out of jar)
then i take everything out to milk house
i wash the udder all over and massage in the process
then i milk into the little stainless and pour IMMEDIATELY thru the coffee filter into the glass jar
my buck runs with my does year round
as long as i "shock" the milk it never tastes goaty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My bucks share a fenceline, milkstand is in the main kid area of my shed, does get a brushing over the udder, baby wipe the teats and proceed to milk, taken to the house, strained and refridgerated...milk is never goaty. In my experience with being raised on the milk from different breeds, some does have a stronger flavor to the milk than others.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends what they are grazing on too. certain plants interfere with taste.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks... mainly what I was trying to figure out is whether there is an enzyme or something... what is happening on the chemical level that produces that flavor....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I think she is looking for the scientific reason, not what causes it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't help you in that aspect...sorry.

What I do know is...milk flavor can be as "genetic" as the udder it comes from, regardless of how it's handled and what the doe eats.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

devin is right... but thanks anyway liz!


----------



## wookiee (Oct 26, 2009)

I finally found the reference to the milk fatty acids I read two years ago which answer this question!  


> Although cow's milk and goat's milk have similar overall fat contents, the higher proportion of medium-chain fatty acids such as caproic, caprylic and capric acid in goat's milk contributes to the characteristic tart flavor of goat's milk cheese. (These fatty acids take their name from the Latin for goat, capra.)


Is there anything Wikipedia can't do??

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goat_milk_cheese

I have also heard that "rough" handling of the milk, lots of foaming while milking, etc, will cause the milk to "turn goaty" faster. I hand milk, but I've hear machine milking is easier on the milk.

I can also taste when my does are due for their copper. Deficiencies cause a very goaty flavor to the milk. Not sure why, but within 24 hours of a bolus, the milk is back to normal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job wookie :thumbup:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

hear hear!!!
Thank you so much wookie!!!!!
now I can sleep


----------

